# Rommel's Rod build up



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Great to build and goes together very well.
thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## gear buster

Nice looking build Russell. Can't wait to get mine now..


----------



## philo426

I bet Monogram used sime of the tooling from this Benz 540 k!


----------



## falcondesigns

not even close....


----------



## scooke123

Nice clean build!!!! Great work!!
Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan

Great work, Russell! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59

Boy does that bring back memories - Nicely done!


----------



## steve123

Very nice work! That made me smile!
Is the radiator cap a new piece? I thought it was a maltese cross

Steve


----------



## DinoMike

Nope, I remember that radiator cap from the original I once had.... skull in helmet.


----------



## gimijimi

*Very nice.*

Thank you for sharing. Great job.


----------



## Jafo

beautiful!


----------



## buzzconroy

Great Job on a cool model.

buzz


----------



## Zombie_61

philo426 said:


> I bet Monogram used sime of the tooling from this Benz 540 k!


On his website Tom Daniel says the kit was based on a Mercedes SSK kit Monogram offered at the time, but the SSK had _three_ exhaust tubes coming from the right side of the engine compartment, not _two_. I know Monogram used existing tooling as a base for the original kit, so you might be right.


----------



## Hunch

It do look very close.


----------

